# Gay sailor in the USVI looking other gay sailors! LOL



## jtheriot4 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hello, my name is John, I am originally from New Orleans and now doing a work exchange program in the USVI, St. John. I am a former Catalina 28 owner who loves to cocktail cruise, but would also be interested in meeting some other friends who may be interested in some crusing! I will be in St. John until the end of October for sure, possibly longer. Looking to meet some friends around my age (33) for adventure and fun. Hoping i find a few of you out there. I can't possibly be the only one!


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

:worthless:


----------



## seafever12 (Oct 4, 2009)

*gay sailor*

Hi,

Gay sailor here also, wher eare we all hiding?. Very discret, masc., experience sailor with bulewater and coastal miles. West coast of Florida location, looking ot meet other gay saiors for bluewater cruises also.

Fair Winds,

Joseph


----------



## shorebird2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Looking for gay crewman to cruise the Pacific. I have a trimaran and love remote locations.

I'm getting the boat ready now and located San Francisco bay.

Prefer someone that can cook as I can't.

If no experience sailing I will teach you.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I thought all sailors are happy, why would you want to sail with a grumpy one.


----------

